# Anybody here collect old Blackhawk Tool Boxes?



## PhattCatBicycles (Nov 10, 2011)

I know it not reall a bike question and if anybody has a issue with it I'll be more then happy to remove the post (once I figure how to remove posts) LOL

But many bike collectors might want this to ad to the vintage bicycle's the have. 

I have my Grandfathers very old rolling Blackhawk Master Machanic Wrench Chest that's 30 X 16 and stands 34 inches tall and 3 drawers and a storage space underneath. It has the old Indian Chief Brass plate that says "BLACKHAWK" "Master Mechanic" Wrench Chest" I've been told that's it's from the late 1930's or maybe early 1940's and it being a bottom chest that it's VERY rare!! (The Magazine Photo of is from a 1937 motor magazine ad)

PM me if you want more information


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 10, 2011)

That thing is cool. Shipping might be a killer?


----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a top tool box made by Blackhawk in the same style as your bottom one. But mine has a Caterpillar badge on it.
"Caterpillar Tool Set" Made by Blackhawk.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's my Blackhawk zeppelin toolbox. One of my favorite things in the display case.


----------



## bud poe (Dec 30, 2011)

Interested, will send a PM....
Thanks!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 30, 2011)

I have the Snap-On version of that tool box (the chest), maybe a little later in age. I got it at a yard sale for $20. I didn't know it was a Snap-On until I got it home. The previous owner brush painted the it and it was pretty dirty. It cleaned up nicely.


----------

